# Welche Mini-Pumpe benutzt ihr  ?



## karmakiller (9. April 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen mit welcher Pumpe ihr unterwegs seid ? 
Ich benötige eine neue und sie soll folgende Kriterien erfüllen: 
klein & leicht, für Auto- und französische Ventile geeignet und zuverlässig - man soll sich nicht totpumpen 
Im Auge hab ich die Lezyne Alloy Drive S (oder M) und/oder die CrankBrothers Power Pump - 
vielleicht hat ja eine von euch Erfahrungen mit den beiden oder anderen Pumpen und kann mir bei der Entscheidung helfen


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2012)

Ich besitze die Lezyne Alloy Drive, eine CO2-Kartuschenpumpe und die Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV. Benutzen tu ich nur noch Letztere, weil man sich mit ihr nicht todpumpt und man sie wie eine Bodenpumpe benutzt, was sehr kräfteschonend ist  So lange man sie nur im Rucksack transportieren muss, sind die anderen Beiden unschlagbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (9. April 2012)

Ich hab auch die Lezyne Alloy Drive Mini und eine Specialized Airtool MTB Mini Pump.
Die Spezialized ist kleiner und leichter, passt sogar in die Satteltasche und ich hab die immer im Cambelbak.
Die Lezyne ist ne klasse Pumpe, aber etwas umständlicher mit dem Schlauch, und die Gummiabdeckung geht leicht ab. Ich hab sie im Touren-Rucksack.


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2012)

Ich hab auch die Lezyne Alloy Drive Mini und hab sie an die Flaschenhalterung montiert. Falls man doch mal ohne Rucksack fährt und mal nen Platten haben sollte. Bis jetzt hab ich sie aber noch nicht benutzen müssen


----------



## Honigblume (10. April 2012)

Unterwegs ist die SKS Rookie XL dabei, passt auf beide Ventile und bequem in die Trikottasche.


----------



## VeloWoman (10. April 2012)

Ich habe mir die AirStik LongNeck Blackburn gekauft......

Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Bettina (10. April 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Im Auge hab ich die Lezyne Alloy Drive S (oder M) und/oder die CrankBrothers Power Pump



Ich habe beide.
Vorteil der CB: daß sie in die Satteltasche passt
Vorteil der Lezyne: mit Schlauch pumpt es sich entspannter als diekt angesetzt
Nachteil der CB: manchmal etwas störrisch beim Aufsetzen/Abdichten
Nachteil der Lezyne: die schon genannten Kappen, die immer abgehen und fürs Trikot etwas zu lang gebaut

Fazit, die eine wohnt im Trinkrucksack, die andere an dem einem Rad in der Satteltasche und manchmal habe ich dann aus Versehen zwei dabei....

Gruß Bettina


----------



## karmakiller (10. April 2012)

hallo, danke schon mal für die tollen Infos - 
welche Kappen sind das genau bei der Lezyne, die sich da lösen ? 
@VeloWoman: 
wie funktioiert das bei der Blackburn mit dem Umschalten zwischen den Ventilarten? 
Sie sieht interessant aus - die kannte ich noch gar nicht !
Die Pumpe kommt wahrscheinlich in meinen Rucksack - am Rad selnst befestigt,hätte ich wohl immer Angst sie zu verlieren! Eine Satteltasche nutze ich nicht.


----------



## mkallstar (10. April 2012)

_TOPEAK_ - _Race Rocket_ MT MTB


----------



## wildbiker (10. April 2012)

Hab die, *Topeak Pocket Rocket Mini-Pumpe 
*genauso gut wie o.g.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (10. April 2012)

Ich habe mir damals auf anraten hier im Forum die *Topeak Pocket Rocket *(Master Blaster) gekauft 
Es pumpt sich sehr leicht, allerdings hab ich das gefühl das es lang dauert, hab aber auch keinen vergleich wie lang andere mit ner Mini-pumpe brauchen  
Sie is vor allem sehr leicht und ich habe sie immer am Bike mit dabei, weil sie ne praktische Halterung für an den Flaschenhalter hat, wo sie auch sehr fest sitzt, so dass man keine angst haben muss sie zu verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2012)

Nachdem ich mir mit meinem Topeak Micro Rocket Pümpchen vor einiger Zeit bei ner Reifenpanne echt nen Wolf gepumpt hatte (das Ding macht ja nur pff,pff,pff... ), hab ich mir letztendlich was Vernünftiges gekauft, die *Mini Dual DX* von *Topeak *
www.topeak.de/products/Pumps/MiniDX
Die macht wenigstens pffffffffff,pfffffffffff, pffffffffff.....
Nein, mal im Ernst: Die ist echt klasse, nimmt nicht viel Platz im Rucksack weg und dank der Zweiwegepumptechnik ist der Schlauch ruckzuck wieder einsatzbereit   ...konnte ich auch schon unterwegs testen 
Die hat mir mein Lieblingshändler empfohlen 

PS: Ist auch für beide Ventilarten geeignet!


----------



## VeloWoman (10. April 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @VeloWoman:
> wie funktioiert das bei der Blackburn mit dem Umschalten zwischen den Ventilarten?
> Sie sieht interessant aus - die kannte ich noch gar nicht !


 
Finde die irgentwie voll niedlich  (ein Glück is man hier im LO...da kann ich sowas schreiben  )

Ich habe einen Adapter am Schlüsselbund (Ideenklau bei meinem Freund  )


----------



## karmakiller (11. April 2012)

bin mal wieder mit den Ventilarten durcheinandergekommen  
so einen Adapter habe ich auch, aber ich hätte lieber eine Pumpe die wirklich für beides ausgelegt ist - 
wird dann wohl doch eine der beiden, die ich von vorneherein im Auge hatte - aber optisch fand ich die Airstik echt schön


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2012)

Ich hab' auch die Topeak Micro Rocket (http://www.topeak.de/products/Pumps/MicroRocketAL): Leicht, klein, robust. Sie funktioniert, zumindest mit dem RR perfekt, obwohl man da ein paar Bar mehr pumpen muss. Von daher bin ich zufrieden. Ich hab' sie seit 3 oder 4 Jahren nun immer dabei, mal im Trikot hinten, mal im Rucksack. Sie wiegt ja fast nichts.


----------



## Kate du Pree (11. April 2012)

Ich habe schon länger eine Topeak Mini Master Blaster
Sie passt sich automatisch an Schrader- oder Prestaventile an, 
pumpt im Zweiwegesystem und hat ein Manometer
 (das allerdings erst geeicht werden musste, an einem Laufrad
 bei dem der Druck durch einen Rennkompressor bekannt war).

Sie ist nicht die leichteste, aber funktioniert seit 5 Jahren zuverlässig 

http://www.bike24.net/p11901.html


----------



## Bettina (12. April 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> hallo, danke schon mal für die tollen Infos -
> welche Kappen sind das genau bei der Lezyne, die sich da lösen ?



Das sind die beiden Staubschutzkappen oben und unten. Deshalb würde ich sie auch nicht außen am Rad befestigen, im Rucksack ist es total egeal ob die Kappen drauf sind oder daneben rumhängen.

Zum Volumen der beiden Pumpen würde ich fast sagen, die CB pumpt mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (12. April 2012)

es wird wohl die hier werden : 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/topeak-pumpe-race-rocket-mt/aid:476969


----------



## bikefun2009 (14. April 2012)

Hab mir mal die Pumpe vom Aldi für 4,99 zugelegt.Da is neben beider Ventiltypen auch ne druckanzeige bei.Nettes gimik man hat nen Umschalter für hohen druck oder Volumen.In der Regel kostet die ca. 20Euro und da ab und an dinge spurlos beim biken verschwinden, isn verlust relativ leicht zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Keniji (16. April 2012)

Hey Mädels ^^

wollte mal fragen, ob ihr Mini pumpen kennt die auch noch ne Dämpferpumpe integriert haben oder ob es besser ist 1 Mini und 1 Dämpferpumpe zu kaufen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## mtbbee (16. April 2012)

Keniji schrieb:


> Hey Mädels ^^
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob ihr Mini pumpen kennt die auch noch ne Dämpferpumpe integriert haben oder ob es besser ist 1 Mini und 1 Dämpferpumpe zu kaufen?
> 
> Danke im voraus



Diese kann beides: Specialized Airtool Frame Shock Pump Luft- und Dämpferpumpe 
Habe ich selbst im Einsatz ...


----------



## cycophilipp (16. April 2012)

Topeak Micro Rocket CB - super Sache das kleine Teil (nur Reifen-Luftpumpe)


----------



## Kingknupp (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

*Crank Brothers Power Pump black/gold*


----------



## Keniji (18. April 2012)

Danke für eure tips


----------

